# Norcold Refrigerator Conversion



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

I installed the Norcold kit the other day and it seems to work very well. When I keep things really close to the plate, they will stay frozen or freeze at about half the temperature setting on the dial.

Does anyone have any experience with the Norcold conversion kit and cruising?


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Here is a brief as to how I installed the unit:
Sailing Vessel Footprints Â» Blog Archive » Installing the Norcold Refrigeration Conversion Kit


----------



## jaredko (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks good. Nice writeup. I have the same Norcold unit that was installed by the previous owner. I Believe it is about 6 years old and works great!

I did have an issue that started a few weeks ago where the compressor would run only sporadically and not work as well as it used to. Traced the problem to corrosion in the electrical connection between the cold plate thermister and the compressor. After redoing that connection, it's running like new again.


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks!

Good to hear that you've had a good experience with the Norcold. I've read mostly good reviews. Have you been able to freeze food close to the plate?


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

How appreciated.marc is it working with the 10 cuft?Am planning on installing in a 7.5 any opions would be


----------



## tomperanteau (Jun 4, 2009)

First of all Norcold was probably pretty accurate by limiting the unit to six square foot. Although ours really cools the (10 sq ft) ice box, it has to run constantly. My box has a ridge all the way around about half way up that is for a shelf. I'm going to section off the lower half by installing a Plexiglas sheet with a door in it for that shelf. Then I can use the upper half as a cooler area for fruits and veggies. I also installed a small computer fan to circulate the air.

Advice would be to make sure that you have a ventilated area where you install the compressor. Mine doesn't get hot, but it does run warm and it needs to shed the heat. I installed it under the galley sink. I have a small fan on top of the compressor and another that brings cooler air from the bilge into that cabinet. The fans are so cheap (about $4) and they only use about a tenth of an amp to run, that they are worth it. Set aside about six hours for the entire job and plan things out before you cut or drill. 

I know most of this is common sense and you probably already thought of it, but maybe it will help a bit. If I think of anything else I'll reply again.


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

Thank you for data,will also install under sink.Looked can divide mine also.mar


----------



## Capt Len (Oct 9, 2011)

*Cold air*

Tom, I added a length of flexible aluminum ducting to the fan This sucks air from bottom to top or end to end depending on on placement of cold plate.Mine runs all the time freezer is on but easy to make go with compressor only.Made a big difference.Capt Len on the Thane


----------



## MARC2012 (Mar 17, 2008)

I ended up using a dometic unit & am pleased.Added 2 small computer fans under sink,usually run one.Only problem if overloaded will freeze up coils.marc


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

anyone else had experience with the Norcold units? The price is so much less than others it makes it very tempting...


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

T37Chef said:


> anyone else had experience with the Norcold units? The price is so much less than others it makes it very tempting...


Shawn--

You really should speak with Richard Kollmann regarding your needs. I found his advise very helpful.

Also, Dometic seems to be taking over many of the marine refrigeration manufacturers and there soon won't be much difference between any of the units.


----------



## gulftex (Mar 8, 2008)

*norcold*

I installed mine about six years ago,have problems with it cooling in summer,does great in winter.Placed seven inch fan blowing into condencer,this helped.It looks like your unit is placed to close to bulkhead to allow proper air flow,this was one of my problems.this said, for for the price it is a good unit,mine is also hooked up for 12 volt operation,works well
Al landry
c34 hull#13


----------

